# Atmosphère version 0.8.4 has been released



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 21, 2019)

Happy June 15th!


----------



## Draxzelex (Feb 21, 2019)

Atmosphere rocking the Switch since 2018 and beyond...Oh wait...


----------



## Creatable (Feb 21, 2019)

Wow, this makes me very excited for tomorrow's SX update!


----------



## Ghassen-ga (Feb 21, 2019)

Coming next, 

"SX OS support for 7.0 is released".

Oh well..


----------



## psiko74 (Feb 21, 2019)

do i need to update to 7.0.1 to use?


----------



## Kubas_inko (Feb 21, 2019)

Damn. Got ninjad by whole 2 minutes. 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



psiko74 said:


> do i need to update to 7.0.1 to use?


no


----------



## huma_dawii (Feb 21, 2019)

YES! SX OS to follow tomorrow!!  (Or after tomorrow)!!


----------



## SaffronXL (Feb 21, 2019)

Thank you for the clear explanation of what Sept is and how it works.


----------



## huma_dawii (Feb 21, 2019)

@tomGER I guess you already know, but hey! SDFiles update today please <3


----------



## DSpider (Feb 21, 2019)

So now we can perform a real shutdown from Horizon, without dropping automatically into AutoRCM (and then having to hold the power button down for 10 seconds)? Sweet!


----------



## aos10 (Feb 21, 2019)

now my friend can shut up about not able to run hacks on last update

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> Don't turn this thread into a sx vs atmo thread



it was already ruined by someone else  



Ghassen-ga said:


> Coming next,
> 
> "SX OS support for 7.0 is released".
> 
> Oh well..


----------



## bodefuceta (Feb 21, 2019)

"you will still need the appropriate keys to sign it", will this affect TX somehow?


----------



## Draxzelex (Feb 21, 2019)

bodefuceta said:


> "you will still need the appropriate keys to sign it", will this affect TX somehow?


Assuming TX doesn't have their own trick of having TSEC decrypt the firmware or keys to hardcode into their CFW, they would have to incorporate sept which has an Atmosphere splash screen embedded.


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 21, 2019)

Can you tell me how to boot hbmenu.nro with atmosphere? It launch the album app instead


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Feb 21, 2019)

Keylogger said:


> Can you tell me how to boot hbmenu.nro with atmosphere? It launch the album app instead


put this in your atmosphere folder https://github.com/switchbrew/nx-hbloader/releases

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Snip


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 21, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> put this in your atmosphere folder https://github.com/switchbrew/nx-hbloader/releases
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


well I copied the hbmenu.nsp into the atmosphere folder but it does not boot hb menu


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Feb 21, 2019)

Couple of cool features here. The fact that they basically signed their own TSEC payload is hilarious to me and I actually really like it since it means that there's no exploits being burned to do this.

Secondly, that "limited mitm" range can serve to protect Homebrew from being layeredFSed (and therefore reduces idiots trying to layeredFS it) if you're using NSP homebrew (which things aside is a bad idea).

Reboot functionality is just awesome and I like that the shutdown/reboot thing got patched as an AutoRCM user.

Gratz on Scires!


----------



## blahblah (Feb 21, 2019)

Keylogger said:


> well I copied the hbmenu.nsp into the atmosphere folder but it does not boot hb menu



You need to copy the file named HBL.NSP to the Atmosphere folder. Nothing else. HBL.NSP. That exact name.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Feb 21, 2019)

The absolute madman is actually going to do it 

1.0 will release June 15th


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Feb 21, 2019)

Keylogger said:


> well I copied the hbmenu.nsp into the atmosphere folder but it does not boot hb menu


do you also have hbmenu.nro on the root of your sd?


----------



## eyeliner (Feb 21, 2019)

I like this topic.


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 21, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> do you also have hbmenu.nro on the root of your sd?


yes with hbl.nsp in the atmosphere folder
but now I have a fatal error when I launch the album app lol


----------



## Chary (Feb 21, 2019)

I’m not putting up with circlejerking about CFWs and petty squabbles in this thread. It’s very simple, all you have to do is talk about the topic at hand. If you find a troll, don’t bother engaging them.

Atmosphere seems to be moving at a steady rate. Won’t personally be updating yet, but I’m glad to see support for the newer FWs.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Feb 21, 2019)

Keylogger said:


> yes with hbl.nsp in the atmosphere folder
> but now I have a fatal error when I launch the album app lol


Fatal? oof. what’s your error code?


----------



## Kubas_inko (Feb 21, 2019)

Guys, don't forget that we still need sigpatches for free gamez. And there are no sigpatches for 7.0.0/1.


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 21, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Fatal? oof. what’s your error code?


Error code 2144-0001 (0x290)


----------



## Byokugen (Feb 21, 2019)

gj ppl. Dab on the haters and continue the awesome work
ResTecPa 
*mic drop*


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Feb 21, 2019)

Keylogger said:


> Error code 2144-0001 (0x290)


idk. You could try putting up an issue on the atmosphere github page I guess https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Feb 21, 2019)

Ghassen-ga said:


> Coming next,
> 
> "SX OS support for 7.0 is released".
> 
> Oh well..



well done to @SciresM but I'm staying on 6.2 , even if TX update Sx to 7.01 , there is no reason to update yet.


----------



## HOv (Feb 21, 2019)

Here. We. Go.


----------



## altorn (Feb 21, 2019)

eymyunand when?


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Feb 21, 2019)

altorn said:


> eymyunand when?


June 15th


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 21, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> idk. You could try putting up an issue on the atmosphere github page I guess https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere


maybe hbmenu loading isn't supported in 7.X yet


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Feb 21, 2019)

Keylogger said:


> maybe hbmenu loading isn't supported in 7.X yet


Do you have the homebrew menu on your SD as well?


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 21, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Do you have the homebrew menu on your SD as well?


yes hbmenu.nro at sdcard root and hbl.nsp on atmosphere folder


----------



## stephrk398 (Feb 21, 2019)

Failed downgraders unite!


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Feb 21, 2019)

Keylogger said:


> yes hbmenu.nro at sdcard root and hbl.nsp on atmosphere folder


Sure it's the latest version?

https://github.com/switchbrew/nx-hbmenu/releases


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 21, 2019)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Sure it's the latest version?
> 
> https://github.com/switchbrew/nx-hbmenu/releases


yes v3.0.1

EDIT: exfat sdcard maybe??
EDIT2: nop :s even with a FAT32 card it crashes


----------



## Paulsar99 (Feb 21, 2019)

Woah finally.


----------



## jorgesd (Feb 21, 2019)

well, now wait for sd setup to update their page d:


----------



## Erdonaldo89 (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks a lot =)


----------



## TerminatR (Feb 21, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> Guys, don't forget that we still need sigpatches for free gamez. And there are no sigpatches for 7.0.0/1.



sigpatches aren't part of the standard release?


----------



## Kubas_inko (Feb 21, 2019)

TerminatR said:


> sigpatches aren't part of the standard release?


Nope. I think that they should be, to be able to install homebrew NSPs, but they aren't.


----------



## Kawaii-Tora (Feb 21, 2019)

Confirmed working. Don't care about Backup Loading. As Edizon and ftpd are working everything is fine for me. =)


----------



## Draxzelex (Feb 21, 2019)

TerminatR said:


> sigpatches aren't part of the standard release?


Sig patches are only useful for piracy and ReSwitched is avidly against piracy (just check out the rules on their Discord). The patches are made and patched completely separately as to avoid associating Atmosphere with piracy.


----------



## jorgesd (Feb 21, 2019)

Kubas_inko said:


> Guys, don't forget that we still need sigpatches for free gamez. And there are no sigpatches for 7.0.0/1.


oh i forgot d:


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Feb 21, 2019)

Draxzelex said:


> Sig patches are only useful for piracy and ReSwitched is avidly against piracy (just check out the rules on their Discord). The patches are made and patched completely separately as to avoid associating Atmosphere with piracy.


ES patches are only for piracy. Regular FS sigpatches can be used for other things


----------



## Draxzelex (Feb 21, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> ES patches are only for piracy. Regular FS sigpatches can be used for other things


Most people are referring to the ES patches when they mention signature patches. FS patches are only useful for installing homebrew .NSP files.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 21, 2019)

i wished to meme something about how TX works hard to keeps his CFW up to date, but nhaaa, got ninjed by so many experts 

anyway i need to know where should i put ''sept'' folder??

thanks.


----------



## metal921 (Feb 21, 2019)

Now that this is released is it possible to put ofw 6.2 files to downgrade from 7.0 using choidujornx?


----------



## HOv (Feb 21, 2019)

Draxzelex said:


> Most people are referring to the ES patches when they mention signature patches. FS patches are only useful for installing homebrew .NSP files.


So if I install this and boot up tinfoil via homebrew menu, will I be able to install switch nsp games?


----------



## iriez (Feb 21, 2019)

Major props to Reswitched for continued development on complicated cyrptographic issues.

Absolutely love that they are offering a signed payload. Hopefully this will prevent ( or at least slow down) reverse engineering from Chinese cloners stealing free technology and then making it for sale.

Seems to me that hekate + atmosphere now provides the most optimal Homebrew experience with increased dynarec for retroarch users.

Props to @m4xw for his multi-dimensional approach to software engineering. He's not only doing amazing work for the libretro team, but also actively contributing to hekate and atmosphere.


----------



## linuxares (Feb 21, 2019)

Oh sweet! Now I hope hekate implement it soon


----------



## Draxzelex (Feb 21, 2019)

HOv said:


> So if I install this and boot up tinfoil via homebrew menu, will I be able to install switch nsp games?


If you just download Atmosphere 0.8.4, that won't work on any firmware. If you download Atmosphere and these sweet patches, you can install .NSP files on any firmware below 7.0


----------



## HOv (Feb 21, 2019)

Draxzelex said:


> If you just download Atmosphere 0.8.4, that won't work on any firmware. If you download Atmosphere and these sweet patches, you can install .NSP files on any firmware below 7.0


Oh I see. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Crazywhitie (Feb 21, 2019)

Sweet. Now we'll get a SXos update


----------



## Essasetic (Feb 21, 2019)

Crazywhitie said:


> Sweet. Now we'll get a SXos update


Maybe with a little catch


----------



## Ty_ (Feb 21, 2019)

Draxzelex said:


> If you just download Atmosphere 0.8.4, that won't work on any firmware. If you download Atmosphere and these sweet patches, you can install .NSP files on any firmware below 7.0



So if you use this latest atmosphere with existing sig patches, on FW 6.2, you can install nsp games via tinfoil?


----------



## Draxzelex (Feb 21, 2019)

Ty_ said:


> So if you use this latest atmosphere with existing sig patches, on FW 6.2, you can install nsp games via tinfoil?


Yes because the current patches are supported up to 6.2.


----------



## Ty_ (Feb 21, 2019)

Draxzelex said:


> Yes because the current patches are supported up to 6.2.



Ah okay, I was under the mistaken impression that sigpatches were bound to specific versions of atmosphere.

Good stuff


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Feb 21, 2019)

Today is a good June 15th.


----------



## menadwen (Feb 22, 2019)

prssa June 15


----------



## anhminh (Feb 22, 2019)

It is cool, but I like ReiNX better.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2019)

anhminh said:


> It is cool, but I like ReiNX better.




Reinx cant do 7.x


----------



## anhminh (Feb 22, 2019)

ModderFokker619 said:


> Reinx cant do 7.x


Yet. They already prepare everything and only wait for Atmostphere to release 7.x patch.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Feb 22, 2019)

anhminh said:


> Yet. They already prepare everything and only wait for Atmostphere to release 7.x patch.


Not true. They only have BYOK stuff currently


----------



## aspendable (Feb 22, 2019)

"Performing a shutdown from the reboot menu now works properly with AutoRCM, and does a real shutdown"
.
.
.
.
Does anyone can explain this ? i failed to understand this simple direction


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Feb 22, 2019)

aspendable said:


> "Performing a shutdown from the reboot menu now works properly with AutoRCM, and does a real shutdown"
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Normally if you shutdown with autoRCM it'll go into RCM. This makes the system actually turn off when you turn it off


----------



## aspendable (Feb 22, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Normally if you shutdown with autoRCM it'll go into RCM. This makes the system actually turn off when you turn it off


i tried the shutdown, but it still detected as rcm mode on TegraRcmGUI. did i miss something here ?
(oh and i did the update to 0.8.4 just to be sure)


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Feb 22, 2019)

aspendable said:


> i tried the shutdown, but it still detected as rcm mode on TegraRcmGUI. did i miss something here ?
> (oh and i did the update to 0.8.4 just to be sure)


when you plug it into your computer it'll turn back on iirc


----------



## aspendable (Feb 22, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> when you plug it into your computer it'll turn back on iirc


so that's how it is.
and if i haven't plug it on pc then it stays on full shutdown mode ?


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Feb 22, 2019)

aspendable said:


> so that's how it is.
> and if i haven't plug it on pc then it stays on full shutdown mode ?


Probably? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2019)

It's funny to see SciresM and co. put all this effort into obfuscating the TSEC root key and preventing it from being dumped, while their 'obfuscation' can so easily be broken anyway

All this purposeful wiping for naught:
https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/At...4cb030f8ac/sept/sept-secondary/src/main.c#L94
https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/At...cb030f8ac/sept/sept-secondary/src/main.c#L177

Hahah


----------



## aspendable (Feb 22, 2019)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Probably? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


lmao aight thanks for the answer dude


----------



## iriez (Feb 22, 2019)

anhminh said:


> It is cool, but I like ReiNX better.



You do realized reinx is based entirely upon atmosphere right? Props to them for trying, but I've not seen anything out of them to talk about, other than re-releasing open source code with sigpatches added.

I think the Kosmos team / tumger is much more competent, but they don't try to re-invent the wheel, nor do they claim to. They just give you what you want.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 22, 2019)

Nice! I might actually hack my Switch at this point, it's starting to look more interesting to me.


----------



## jorgesd (Feb 22, 2019)

aspendable said:


> i tried the shutdown, but it still detected as rcm mode on TegraRcmGUI. did i miss something here ?
> (oh and i did the update to 0.8.4 just to be sure)



you can try conecting the usb c into the console when it's on and also open tegraGUI. Then shutdown your console and tegra should detect it because it is fully off.


----------



## skydancer93 (Feb 22, 2019)

So it's safe to update to 7.1 now or should I just stay where I am?


----------



## GarnetSunset (Feb 22, 2019)

skydancer93 said:


> So it's safe to update to 7.1 now or should I just stay where I am?


Sigpatches aren't ready which means no nsp homebrew or """"homebrew"""" so if you dont care about that, yeah its safe on 8.4 atmos, otherwise, wAIT!


----------



## sj33 (Feb 22, 2019)

skydancer93 said:


> So it's safe to update to 7.1 now or should I just stay where I am?


If you're using Atmosphere, you can update. If you're using another CFW such as SX, ReiNX or Kosmos then you need yo wait for them to implement support.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Feb 22, 2019)

sj33 said:


> If you're using Atmosphere, you can update. If you're using another CFW such as SX, ReiNX or Kosmos then you need yo wait for them to implement support.


kosmos isn't a cfw


----------



## sj33 (Feb 22, 2019)

Don't nitpick, I know perfectly well what Kosmos is. It was the simplest way to answer the question.


----------



## metal921 (Feb 22, 2019)

Sooo about that downgrade...can we from 7.0 to 6.2?


----------



## gizmomelb (Feb 22, 2019)

sj33 said:


> Don't nitpick, I know perfectly well what Kosmos is. It was the simplest way to answer the question.



but nitpicking is what the majority of posters in this thread only ever engage in.   Hmm no homebrew support, no backup support.. I think I'll pass and continue using what I have already since there is nothing that requires 7.x yet.


----------



## Crazystato (Feb 22, 2019)

Fuck this place is toxic. Be happy with what you got people


----------



## fennectech (Feb 22, 2019)

not nessesarily   I use sig patches so i dont need to pull out my skyrim cart when i want to play it.   Plus homebrew nsps (i think) require sig patches aswell.


----------



## sj33 (Feb 22, 2019)

It should only take a short while for the other CFW to implement this anyway. They will have to use Atmosphere's signed sept so it will be interesting to see if TX are willing to use sept with the Atmosphere splashscreen! Kosmos would not care about the spashscreen though, and I doubt it would cause an issue with ReiNX either.

Kosmos are just waiting for hekate to be updated first.


----------



## fst312 (Feb 22, 2019)

Is kosmos the reason I never see the atmosphere splash screen. All I see when I load atmosphere payload is all the kips loading up or is it because I use those sig patches to load backups.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 22, 2019)

metal921 said:


> Sooo about that downgrade...can we from 7.0 to 6.2?



Use atmosphere 0.8.4, run choidujourNX, install 6.2???? profit


----------



## sj33 (Feb 22, 2019)

fst312 said:


> Is kosmos the reason I never see the atmosphere splash screen. All I see when I load atmosphere payload is all the kips loading up or is it because I use those sig patches to load backups.


Kosmos just doesn’t display the Atmosphere splashscreen, it’s that simple.

In future, the splashscreen for sept will presumably be displayed however.


----------



## Agusto101 (Feb 22, 2019)

Finally, it took a bit longer cuase the new features now i guess tx will take 1 more month for theyre own release.


----------



## tpax (Feb 22, 2019)

Oh that's really nice, good release. 

Now I'll be waiting for a mature 7.0.x support, that'll come with the SX OS update.


----------



## grabman (Feb 22, 2019)

sorry for noob question but when i use sxos to load hekate on a 7.0 switch then try to launch cfw i get an error do i have to load this a different way?  Thanks for any help.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2019)

Where can i spend money for the atmosphere project.


----------



## wurstpistole (Feb 22, 2019)

gonzogonzales said:


> Where can i spend money for the atmosphere project.


Buy SX OS 
But I think what you meant to ask was where you can _donate_ money and that I don't know


----------



## DiscostewSM (Feb 22, 2019)

If this would allow me to utilize homebrew while allowing me to play my legit stuff online (I don't deal with Switch piracy/cheats/save editing/etc) with no banning (or so low to be negligeable), then I'll gladly stop using 6.2 SX Emunand.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 22, 2019)

wurstpistole said:


> Buy SX OS
> But I think what you meant to ask was where you can _donate_ money and that I don't know


Jop donate  that was my idea. Because i realy like the Atmosphere project and i would like to support it.


----------



## sj33 (Feb 22, 2019)

DiscostewSM said:


> If this would allow me to utilize homebrew while allowing me to play my legit stuff online (I don't deal with Switch piracy/cheats/save editing/etc) with no banning (or so low to be negligeable), then I'll gladly stop using 6.2 SX Emunand.


As far as I am aware, there have been no reported bans from people just using homebrew using title replacement. Bans come from installing unofficial nsps, be they pirated games or homebrew nsps. Just use title replacement to launch homebrew and a ban is highly unlikely.


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 22, 2019)

sj33 said:


> As far as I am aware, there have been no reported bans from people just using homebrew using title replacement. Bans come from installing unofficial nsps, be they pirated games or homebrew nsps. Just use title replacement to launch homebrew and a ban is highly unlikely.



you can check ban stuff here


----------



## grabman (Feb 22, 2019)

gonna answer my own q for any fellow noobs. this sept payload does not seem to run from hekate and when i tried running fusee it didnt run either what i needed to do was use TegraRcmGUI_v2.5 connect via usb to my pc then install driver then inject fusee and i was golden bravo all those involved thanks so much! my 7.0 switch is free once more hurray!


----------



## Kinno (Feb 22, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> Use atmosphere 0.8.4, run choidujourNX, install 6.2???? profit


Can you elaborate on this for a noob. thanks


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 22, 2019)

Kinno said:


> Can you elaborate on this for a noob. thanks



If you are on 7.0.0 or 7.0.1, use the latest release of atmosphere to run the homebrew application called choidujourNX which allows you to install any firmware, in this case, going back to 6.2.

You do need to find the firmware files yourself though to install


----------



## Zumoly (Feb 22, 2019)

I hope we can use the reboot/shutdown function on FW 6.2 with this?


----------



## Kinno (Feb 22, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> If you are on 7.0.0 or 7.0.1, use the latest release of atmosphere to run the homebrew application called choidujourNX which allows you to install any firmware, in this case, going back to 6.2.
> 
> You do need to find the firmware files yourself though to install


You mean to downgrade firmware to 6.2?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 22, 2019)

Kinno said:


> You mean to downgrade firmware to 6.2?


yes


----------



## bundat (Feb 22, 2019)

Is there a way to use this to boot 7.0.1 stock with not enough burnt fuses? 

Or do I have to wait for 7.0.1 support on Hekate?

I just want to preserve my fuses while playing online.


----------



## aspendable (Feb 22, 2019)

jorgesd said:


> you can try conecting the usb c into the console when it's on and also open tegraGUI. Then shutdown your console and tegra should detect it because it is fully off.


nice. this is the prove that i'm looking for. thanks


----------



## Kinno (Feb 22, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> yes


Just did something stupid I guess, I payload the hekate_ipl, and now switch is black. And I cant connect to RCM anymore


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 22, 2019)

Kinno said:


> Just did something stupid I guess, I payload the hekate_ipl, and now switch is black. And I cant connect to RCM anymore


hold power button for 15-20 seconds


----------



## grabman (Feb 22, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> hold power button for 15-20 seconds



yes this

also just want to post that i was able to downgrade from 7.0 to 6.2 slight issue atmosphere would not boot (?) it might be because i swapped argon.bin with the reboot payload bin?  not sure but rolling back to latest kosmos had me sorted out can this version of atmosphere boot on 6.2?


----------



## Kinno (Feb 22, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> hold power button for 15-20 seconds


Thanks, it works again
What payload should I use?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 22, 2019)

grabman said:


> yes this
> 
> also just want to post that i was able to downgrade from 7.0 to 6.2 slight issue atmosphere would not boot (?) it might be because i swapped argon.bin with the reboot payload bin?  not sure but rolling back to latest kosmos had me sorted out can this version of atmosphere boot on 6.2?



should do 




Kinno said:


> Thanks, it works again
> What payload should I use?



for 7.0.x the new atmosphere, for 6.2 and lower whatever you want


----------



## Kinno (Feb 22, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> should do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



for 7.0.x - exactly what  payload file, because when I choose launch/payload in RCM, it says no payload, I guess I have to copy needed file ? to bootloader/payload on SD card? Sorry for noob questions


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 22, 2019)

Kinno said:


> for 7.0.x - exactly what  payload file, because when I choose launch/payload in RCM, it says no payload, I guess I have to copy needed file ? to bootloader/payload on SD card? Sorry for noob questions



yep, copy the new fusee-primary to the payloads folder on the sd


----------



## Kinno (Feb 22, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> yep, copy the new fusee-primary to the payloads folder on the sd


Thanks, I was able to launch payload, but after blue atmosphere logo appeared, then nintendo logo, then 2nd time nintendo logo and it just go back to normal nintendo home. I thought it is straight forward )


----------



## Zumoly (Feb 22, 2019)

So does the reboot/shutdown function works with this new release on FW 6.2?


----------



## crissal (Feb 22, 2019)

Zumoly said:


> So does the reboot/shutdown function works with this new release on FW 6.2?


Yes


----------



## stevenorth87 (Feb 22, 2019)

So I updated the SD files but now my game data is curropt. Is there a way to fix this??


----------



## IHOP (Feb 22, 2019)

stevenorth87 said:


> So I updated the SD files but now my game data is curropt. Is there a way to fix this??


are they games you legitimately own? or are they games you "acquired" and can only run with a CFW?
If it's the later and you're a sailor of the seven seas then you'll either have to wait on sigpatches to support the new OFW version, or downgrade using Atmosphere.


----------



## raxadian (Feb 23, 2019)

Thank you guys, too bad I am still a tad scared of hacking my Switch...


----------



## dude1 (Feb 23, 2019)

LinkmstrYT said:


> Happy June 15th!


i noticed that too.
crazy casual time travelers...  probably dropping this news now because that week is full of E3 2019 announcements


----------



## hOLYTHUNTER0X (Feb 23, 2019)

any point in updating off of 6.2 ams .0.8.3  or should i stay for now till sig patches come out


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 23, 2019)

hOLYTHUNTER0X said:


> any point in updating off of 6.2 ams .0.8.3  or should i stay for now till sig patches come out



sigpatches are out

update if you want but I'ld rather not yet lol


----------



## hOLYTHUNTER0X (Feb 23, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> sigpatches are out
> 
> update if you want but I'ld rather not yet lol


yea doesn't seem like any benefit to updating


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 23, 2019)

hOLYTHUNTER0X said:


> yea doesn't seem like any benefit to updating



I mean I did it for testing but I see no reason to


----------



## hOLYTHUNTER0X (Feb 23, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> I mean I did it for testing but I see no reason to


Ya if i did it id probably end up keeping it just for shits and giggles..


----------



## jorgesd (Feb 23, 2019)

hOLYTHUNTER0X said:


> yea doesn't seem like any benefit to updating


joycon update ?)


----------



## OvOvOv (Feb 23, 2019)

Question: Is there a way to load OFW sysnand 7.0.1 without burning efuses and without having to load CFW with atmpsphere? Something like the option that had to load OFW with the menu of SX OS?


----------



## wurstpistole (Feb 23, 2019)

OvOvOv said:


> Question: Is there a way to load OFW sysnand 7.0.1 without burning efuses and without having to load CFW with atmpsphere? Something like the option that had to load OFW with the menu of SX OS?


If you boot OFW, you burn fuses. No other way to do so. SX OS also doesn't do anything like this, it just offers booting OFW.


----------



## OvOvOv (Feb 23, 2019)

wurstpistole said:


> If you boot OFW, you burn fuses. No other way to do so. SX OS also doesn't do anything like this, it just offers booting OFW.


If u have autoRCM and u boot ofw throught sx menu it wont burn any fuses. Maybe it is not pure OFW but i dind'nt have problems playing online with retail cards anyway.


----------



## 23andre77 (Feb 23, 2019)

which file do I have to load now from my Payload Injector


----------



## wurstpistole (Feb 23, 2019)

OvOvOv said:


> If u have autoRCM and u boot ofw throught sx menu it wont burn any fuses. Maybe it is not pure OFW but i dind'nt have problems playing online with retail cards anyway.


Then it's just CFW without Sigpatches. Hekate can do that as well.


----------



## OvOvOv (Feb 23, 2019)

wurstpistole said:


> Then it's just CFW without Sigpatches. Hekate can do that as well.


So all this time I've been playing online at CFW ?!


----------



## wurstpistole (Feb 23, 2019)

OvOvOv said:


> So all this time I've been playing online at CFW ?!


Yeah of course. You cannot boot OFW without burning fuses. It's CFW as well then


----------



## DaveLister (Feb 23, 2019)

I guess we had all better hope SciresM never gets hit buy a car . Including the TX users .


----------



## leon315 (Feb 23, 2019)

Guys i need your help: i installed 0.8.4 with sigpatch, both HB and NSP work fine, but everytime I turn on Switch it shows ''the GAME CARD COULD NOT BE READ PLS REMOVE AND REINSERT IT''

It's my genuine Xenoblade 2 card, how can i play official cards again??


----------



## axiomjunglist (Feb 24, 2019)

Updated tonight with Choi from 6.2.0 to 7.0.1. In hekate I now get an unknown pkg1 load error if I try to launch stock. I could launch stock under 6.2.0. Nothing changed except the firmware. Atmosphere boots fine. Is launching to stock broken or is this just me? Thx!

Update: Hekate 4.8 was released yesterday with 7.0.1 support: https://gbatemp.net/threads/rcm-payload-hekate-ctcaer-mod.502604/page-129#post-8526744.

No longer getting the same error but choosing to launch stock in hekate_ipl.ini just boots atmosphere. Atmosphere launch option still works obviously. Stumped...


----------



## notimp (Feb 24, 2019)

leon315 said:


> Guys i need your help: i installed 0.8.4 with sigpatch, both HB and NSP work fine, but everytime I turn on Switch it shows ''the GAME CARD COULD NOT BE READ PLS REMOVE AND REINSERT IT''
> 
> It's my genuine Xenoblade 2 card, how can i play official cards again??





> Users can override this functionality via the nogc entry in the stratosphere section of BCT.ini:
> 
> 
> Setting nogc = 1 will force enable nogc patches.
> ...


src: https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere/releases

nogc = No gamecardslot.

This is a feature. If you are on a lower fusecount than the first firmware that came with a forced gamecardslot update (0.4.something) - Atmosphere will automatically disable the firmware card slot, so the update wont get applied, and you can still downgrade to lets say 3.0.0.

You can disable this feature as seen in the quote above, but then your firmware slot will get updated, and this will prevent you from having a fully working switch on firmware 3.0.0 or below ever again.


----------



## leon315 (Feb 24, 2019)

notimp said:


> src: https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere/releases
> 
> nogc = No gamecardslot.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, AFAK xenoblade 2 has 3.0.2 update and my switch's stock FW is exactly same,  i don't have any higher FW game cards tho.
But how do I access stratosphere???


----------



## notimp (Feb 24, 2019)

Its not dependant on the gamecard. As soon as any firmware higher than 3.0.something boots on your switch, without the nogc patches applied, it updates your gamecardslot. The gamecardslot then becomes unusable on 3.0.something or lower firmwares.

(Posting this, because you could be updating using downloaded firmware.)

If you are on firmware 3.0.2 and are only using your gamecards, then this is a weird bug you've found.


----------



## axiomjunglist (Feb 24, 2019)

OvOvOv said:


> So all this time I've been playing online at CFW ?!



Not sure about SX, but in Atmosphere I could definitely use OFW through hekate 4.6. This was under firmware 6.2.0 using autoRCM. It's autoRCM to my knowledge that prevents fuses from burning on boot no matter what you are launching to.

I say OFW because under the system menu there was no reference to atmosphere version, just the firmware. It also wouldn't launch hbl.

I could reboot & launch Atmosphere in hekate, and then be able to use hbl and see the atmosphere version number in system menu.

That all seems to have disappeared (stock & atmosphere both launch Atmosphere in hekate now) after updating to 7.0.1. so maybe I was wrong the entire time? Maybe it was always CFW? Someone out there who can enlighten?

Update: It seems "stock" is no longer possible :/ at least, this is how I'm reading this.
https://github.com/CTCaer/hekate/issues/189#issuecomment-466826549

Update 2: Booting to "stock" in hekate v4.8 seems to be working again. System Menu -> System -> Current Version now displays 7.0.1 without any reference to Atmosphere. Homebrew launcher is also disabled. Booting back to Atmosphere shows 0.8.4 version number next to 7.0.1 and homebrew launcher is working again.

For those updating — I recommend a clean copy of SDSetup.com files (which is what fixed it) if you're going from 6.2.0 to 7.x.x.


----------



## OvOvOv (Feb 25, 2019)

axiomjunglist said:


> Not sure about SX, but in Atmosphere I could definitely use OFW through hekate 4.6. This was under firmware 6.2.0 using autoRCM. It's autoRCM to my knowledge that prevents fuses from burning on boot no matter what you are launching to.
> 
> I say OFW because under the system menu there was no reference to atmosphere version, just the firmware. It also wouldn't launch hbl.
> 
> ...



Tha's mean that would be not posible to play online without burning efuses anymore?


----------



## larrypretty (Feb 25, 2019)

Adran_Marit said:


> sigpatches are out
> 
> update if you want but I'ld rather not yet lol


Doesn that mean install .NSP is ok on Switch 7.0.1?


----------



## Adran_Marit (Feb 25, 2019)

larrypretty said:


> Doesn that mean install .NSP is ok on Switch 7.0.1?



It means that stuff can be installed again, though you need to use USB install or devmenu


----------



## Jonesy123 (Feb 25, 2019)

I'm looking at the BCI.ini and it says

BCT0
[stage1]
stage2_path = atmosphere/fusee-secondary.bin
stage2_addr = 0xF0000000
stage2_entrypoint = 0xF0000000

[exosphere]
; Note: Disabling debugmode will cause parts of ams.tma to not work, in the future.
debugmode = 1 
debugmode_user = 0

[stratosphere]
; To force-enable nogc, add nogc = 1
; To force-disable nogc, add nogc = 0


total noob question, but what do I change to make it nogc = 0


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Feb 25, 2019)

Jonesy123 said:


> total noob question, but what do I change to make it nogc = 0


[stratosphere]
; To force-enable nogc, add nogc = 1
; To force-disable nogc, add nogc = 0

add at the end of the document:
nogc = 0  or = 1 depending on your needs.


----------



## Jonesy123 (Feb 25, 2019)

ScarletDreamz said:


> [stratosphere]
> ; To force-enable nogc, add nogc = 1
> ; To force-disable nogc, add nogc = 0
> 
> ...


  thank you.  got so focused on changing something, that simply adding didn't occur to me.


----------



## proffk (Feb 25, 2019)

keep thinking about converting to atmosphere as its always first to apply fixes but don't like to boot though hekate. I'll wait for sx os or reinx to be updated.


----------



## axiomjunglist (Feb 26, 2019)

OvOvOv said:


> Tha's mean that would be not posible to play online without burning efuses anymore?



I have no idea about SX but you can definitely go online within Atmosphere. If you have custom NSP's installed you'll probably run into the Nintendo ban hammer pretty fast. If you're using legit store bought (eShop or physical cart) games or just loading the homebrew menu using a pre-existing title to launch and keeping all your activities there using NRO's you'll probably be fine. At least so far so good for me.... No fuses blown yet.

I also have no idea about online play but I would assume the above applies to online play. Somebody else may want to chime in with their experience.


----------



## bomigoton (Feb 26, 2019)

Creatable said:


> Wow, this makes me very excited for tomorrow's SX update!





Draxzelex said:


> Assuming TX doesn't have their own trick of having TSEC decrypt the firmware or keys to hardcode into their CFW, they would have to incorporate sept which has an Atmosphere splash screen embedded.



So this is day5 after atmospheres fix for 7.0.x
TX still struggling with Sept. Interesting to watch.


----------



## hOLYTHUNTER0X (Feb 27, 2019)

is there a guide to updating atmosphere .8.3 on 6.2 to .8.4 without upgrading fw i tried 3 times and don't make it past Nintendo logo any help would be nice thanks


----------



## bomigoton (Feb 28, 2019)

hOLYTHUNTER0X said:


> is there a guide to updating atmosphere .8.3 on 6.2 to .8.4 without upgrading fw i tried 3 times and don't make it past Nintendo logo any help would be nice thanks



I think you found it meanwhile:
source: https://github.com/AtlasNX/Kosmos/releases



> *!!!!!!!! WARNING WARNING WARNING !!!!!!!!*
> *You MUST delete /modules from your SD card AND THEN install this or you may find that your switch won't boot past the Nintendo logo!*


----------



## fst312 (Mar 4, 2019)

I still need to update my atmosphere to this version but I just want to ask because I haven’t used autorcm since testing once so long ago with brikmiiv2, can someone confirm that is up to date and tested this, that there is no battery issue with atmosphere on autorcm. If there’s no battery issue I may think about going back to autorcm even though I only touch my switch like once a week.

Edit
Just updated but I’m still not sure if I’m going to use that autorcm feature. May not even matter if I use autorcm since I barely power off my switch.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 4, 2019)

TX can decrypt any TSEC blob from Nintendo, and can calculate any TSEC root key. They're just waiting to piss off all you lot lol


----------



## x65943 (Mar 4, 2019)

fst312 said:


> I still need to update my atmosphere to this version but I just want to ask because I haven’t used autorcm since testing once so long ago with brikmiiv2, can someone confirm that is up to date and tested this, that there is no battery issue with atmosphere on autorcm. If there’s no battery issue I may think about going back to autorcm even though I only touch my switch like once a week.
> 
> Edit
> Just updated but I’m still not sure if I’m going to use that autorcm feature. May not even matter if I use autorcm since I barely power off my switch.


Autorcm is important if you wanna save fuses

I have been using it with no issue


----------



## laramie (Mar 5, 2019)

can I specify which rcm payload i wanna load? I can't find the way to?


----------



## fst312 (Mar 5, 2019)

x65943 said:


> Autorcm is important if you wanna save fuses
> 
> I have been using it with no issue


Thought about it and the next time I reboot my switch I’ll make sure I have autorcm enabled, I’m just hoping the switch really does close when I turn it off using atmosphere.


----------



## Akira (Mar 5, 2019)

fst312 said:


> Thought about it and the next time I reboot my switch I’ll make sure I have autorcm enabled, I’m just hoping the switch really does close when I turn it off using atmosphere.


It does if you are using the latest one. Just dont connect any cables once it’s turned off or else it will turn on RCM. So, if you want to charge it after turning it off, plug the charger/cable first before proceeding on turning off the switch.


----------



## fst312 (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks to the latest update of atmosphere I switched back to autorcm and turned off my switch and seen it really didn’t go back to rcm. Had TegraRCMGui gui connected to test that for myself, so I didn’t have to overthink about it. Thank you for the replies @x65943 and @Akira .I finally don’t mind using autorcm.


----------

